# Glasgow roaster



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Brother just sent me link to this place. No idea what they are like but might be of interest

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

They are pretty well known in Glasgow (and beyond). I had some of the (famous) Dumerso from them towards the end of last year and it was v.nice.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Our funinacup (Michael) is a firm advocate of dear green, my tasting suggests they are excellent too. Lisa sure knows how to roast a bean


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I was thinking of going in tomorrow and give them a try.

In the last month tried Artisan Roast and Coffee Chocolate and Tea so that will give me a better idea of what is available locally.

Norry.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Norry

Dear Green are a wholesaler and don't have a retail premises - roastery visits are by appointment only, but check out their Facebook page for a list of their stockists in Glasgow. Nearest one to them is All That Is Coffee, just opposite the carpark on Osbourne St.


----------

